# Have a question for Mark Cuban?



## truebluefan

He has agreed to answer questions from our posters. Please just one question each. We will send the best 10 questions. TBF


----------



## robyg1974

Wow, Mark Cuban, cool! Where do we send the questions?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Roby, its my understanding we post questions here.

My questions:

Mark, you've done a remarkable job building a contender piece-by-piece. Besides your own team, what current team do you respect the most in terms of the management of their organization? 

If you could no longer own the Mav's, but could purchase any other NBA franchise, which would you buy, and why?

Do you see your current position as owner of the Mavs to be a lifelong commitment? Or are you in it to win a championship (or even a few) and once that run is over, its on to something else?

Is there a ref in the NBA who, in your opinion, does an excellent job, night in and night out? If so, who?

What is your proudest moment, to date?


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Wow, Mark Cuban, cool! Where do we send the questions?


Write them down here


----------



## Devestata

Mark, if you were to sign anyone else in Free Agency next year, who would it be? There are players like Elton Brand, Michael Olowkandi and such next year. Do you feel that the team is still one man away from the NBA Finals?

Thanks!


----------



## robyg1974

Here are a few questions that I have for Mr. Cuban (he's one of my favorite sports personalities, so forgive me):

1 Mr. Cuban, if every NBA team had an owner like you, the NBA would be the greatest professional sports league EVER, from both a player's AND a fan's perspective. I was wondering, though, how you get along with other owners? I assume that most of them think that you're a freak, since you are obviously a part of a different generation and you have a completely different worldview, but are there any that you have really hit it off with? And do you think that, deep down, David Stern really likes you?

2 Mr. Cuban, I found your willingness to take a stand on the shady issue of the influence that referees have on the game of basketball completely ballsy, but, unsurprisingly, we never heard anything in the mainstream sports media about your findings. Is it possible for you to share some of your ideas and findings with us, or have The Powers That Be issued a strict gag order on this issue?

3 Mr. Cuban, what do you think about what Ralph Nader had to say about the high number of fouls called in the Lakers' favor during Game Six of the Western Conference Finals? The mainstream sports media ALSO dropped the ball on this story, as we never heard any follow-up to it. You DO KNOW that many hardcore NBA fans are convinced that some VERY FISHY STUFF was going on during the last three games of that series, don't you? Can you tell us what YOU think about what's going on here, or are you supposed to keep your mouth shut?

4 Mr. Cuban, did you ever seriously think that Rashard Lewis was going to end up in a Mavs uniform, or do you think he and his agent were just using you as a negotiating tool to get a better contract with Seattle? And, if Lewis HAD ended up in a Mavs uniform, what do you think his role would have been? AND, are you disappointed that you didn't get him, or are you completely unsurprised?

5 Mr. Cuban, exactly how much does Scott Layden grovel for Nick Van Exel?

6 Mr. Cuban, training camp starts any day now, and there are still a few mildly interesting free agents out there, PLUS both Eduardo Najera AND Wang Zhi Zhi remain unsigned. I, for one, happen to KNOW that you have something up your sleeve--can you give us any hints?

7 Mr. Cuban, congratulations on finding true love, I wish you the best. Is your wife a basketball freak, too? Is she a Mavs fan?

8 Mr. Cuban, it's pretty obvious that your team's Achilles Heel is its interior defense. What big guys did you try to get this summer? Can you give us a few names? And do you think you'll EVENTUALLY make a move for some inside help, or are you going to stick with what you've got?

9 Mr. Cuban, I think the key to the Mavs advancing further in the playoffs could very well be Raef LaFrentz's development. However, this guy has been one of the league's true enigmas over the past couple of seasons. What kind of player do you envision LaFrentz evolving into--a more consistent version of the player he already is, or another type of player completely?

10 Mr. Cuban, who is your all-time favorite NBA player, and why? Also, I just finished up my M.A. at IU in Bloomington, and did I hear that you went to school there? If so, were you glad to see Bobby Knight go? I find it interesting that the only two bigtime basketball personalities who have publicly discussed the shady role that referees play (and its disturbing implications) are you and Knight (during an ESPN interview with Digger Phelps a few years back).


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Mark, if you were to sign anyone else in Free Agency next year, who would it be? There are players like Elton Brand, Michael Olowkandi and such next year. Do you feel that the team is still one man away from the NBA Finals?
> 
> Thanks!


lol devestata he can't answer the FA question!!


----------



## Devestata

OK, fine, here are the new questions!

1. Do you feel Dallas is still one man away or more away from the title, and do you plan to look into adding any new players to the team? 

2. Do you expect Dirk will end up being the best player you'll see on Dallas, or do you think anyone else as good as he is will come along?


----------



## Petey

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 5 Mr. Cuban, exactly how much does Scott Layden grovel for Nick Van Exel?
> 
> 7 Mr. Cuban, congratulations on finding true love, I wish you the best. Is your wife a basketball freak, too? Is she a Mavs fan?


I think those are 2 questions he i will have fun with.

-Petey


----------



## TheRifleman

Mr. Cuban, I admire your love for this greatest of all games and your devotion to the NBA. 

My question is about the Mavs and their need for total defense, as in individual and more importantly, "TEAM" defense. Have you given any thought to hiring a defensive specialist like Larry Bird did when he took over the Pacers? Harter has also done wonders with the Celtics since leaving the Bird show - on that needed-to-win championships topic of "defense". I was wondering if you had any plans to do something similar to what Bird did?


----------



## spartanfan2003

Here are mine - 

Mr. Cuban, I admire you and admire your work with the Mavericks.

1.Mr. Cuban, do you see yourself going back and buying another sports team like the _STARS_?

2.Mr. Cuban, how did you first get interested in buying the Dallas Mavericks?

3.Mr. Cuban, will you make attempts to try and get Jason Kidd back in Dallas?

4.Mr. Cuban, do you see yourself selling the Dallas Mavericks in the near future?

5.Mr. Cuban, does your wife, Tiffany, ever get involved with the team or make useful suggestions?

6.Mr.Cuban, how has your life changed scince becoming a billionare?

7.Mr.Cuban, which player on your team do you consider your best?

8.Mr.Cuban,being an Indiana alumni, would you hire Bobby knight, one of the greatest, to coach the Mavericks when Nelson resigns?

9.Broadcast.com RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

10.Mr.Cuban, how has the new zone defense affected your team?

11.Mr. Cuban, who were your role models as a kid?

12.Mr. Cuban, who did you look up to growing up?

13.Mr. Cuban, do you think that you have a chance to beat the Lakers and win the NBA title this year?

14.Mr. Cuban, how has the addition of so many international players affected the way your team plays?

15.Mr.Cuban, what are your thoughts on The Boston Celtics basketball team is being sold for $360 million to a partnership that includes venture capitalists Wycliffe K. Grousbeck of Highland Capital Partners and Stephen Pagliuca, a managing director of Bain Capital?


----------



## Ducket

Mr. Cuban
Teams like the Mavericks and the Kings have certainly benefitted from the explosion of foreign talent in the league. In the wake of our disapointing performance in the World Championships, how do you assess the current state of basketball both in the U.S. and around the globe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> He has agreed to answer questions from our posters. Please just one question each. We will send the best 10 questions. TBF


Ok...I have to ask...first the Blazers, now Cuban...how are you getting all these people to answer questions from people they don't even know on some message boards?


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Re: Have a question for Mark Cuban?*



> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok...I have to ask...first the Blazers, now Cuban...how are you getting all these people to answer questions from people they don't even know on some message boards?


Work. I am professional about it.


----------



## toiletscrubber

Hey Mr. Cuban
If one day you become the commissioner of the NBA, what changes would you make? Such as suspending some 7-1 and 315 lbs center or hiding high voltage wire under the free throw line so anyone who steps over the line when shooting a free throw would get shock etc.


----------



## k^2

Here's my question:

Mr. Cuban
What do you think of today' refs, and what can be changed to improve the job they do. Also, do you think the Kings got screwed out of last year's title?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Re: Re: Have a question for Mark Cuban?*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Work. I am professional about it.


cool...can i ask what you work as?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Re: Have a question for Mark Cuban?*



> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> Ok...I have to ask...first the Blazers, now Cuban...how are you getting all these people to answer questions from people they don't even know on some message boards?


It's not that hard... other boards are getting players to answer their questions too. It takes a bit of wit and charm, and knowing that the NBA is in full force trying to create a better image certain helps... 

-Petey


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Have a question for Mark Cuban?*



> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> 
> 
> cool...can i ask what you work as?


right now nothing. Really. I am disabled in the line of work i was in for many years.


----------



## mike

Mr. Cuban
What areas do you think Officiating is the worst?


----------



## Ghost

Mr.cuban do you feel your team can beat any team on any given night.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway

Mark

Is the CBA in what it has set out to achieve - good regulation in endeavouring to create equitable distribution or bad regulation that just interferes with the central tenents of capitalism and free trade - destroying a proprietor's basic right to spend without restriction and put the best possible product out on the floor ?

Respectfully

Mark Hayes


----------



## SikHandlez24

Sup Mr. C??? Man you being so rich and all and always paying your players the high ching-ching, Do you think you could spare a couple mil for me???


----------



## Ron

*Re: Re: Have a question for Mark Cuban?*



> Originally posted by <b>The X Factor</b>!
> Ok...I have to ask...first the Blazers, now Cuban...how are you getting all these people to answer questions from people they don't even know on some message boards?


It's not like we haven't had the majority of teams, owners, and players in the league to tell us to go pound sand, or even worse, ignore us completely.

truebluefan is working his butt off, and it is paying off...as you observed, first with the Blazers, then with Mark Cuban. If you keep pounding on the door, they eventually have to come answer it! 

Major kudos for truebluefan, if Mr. Cuban answers some of these questions, that will be yet another major feather in TBF's cap! :yes:


----------



## Guest

Mr Cuban, you seem to be the most passionate basketball owner to ever been a part of the game. So I've always wanted to know besides your very own Mavericks which team do you admire and for what reason?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () †

Mr. Cuban, as an owner, you have gotten much more attention than others with your position. Do you feel this helps your team relax by keeping your players out of the spotlight, or do you just have a need for media attention?


----------



## Samir87

Mr. Cuban,

I would first like to say that I am a huge fan of yours! You are one of the most passionate owners I've ever seen. No matter what David Stern says, your great for the game and keep up the good work!

Now on to my question: Besides Don Nelson, what NBA coach do you truly admire?

Thanx for answering my question and keep up the good work!


----------



## tha reason030

Mr. Cuban

Recently you were tryin to sign SF Rashard Lewis to your already packed Mavs team. My question is, why did it not work out? What was Rashard's thoughts on the Mav's team. Was he ever really interested in joining your team, or was he just pulling your string? And what do you think you could have done better to sign him to your team. I was hoping that you did sign him to your already good team. Too bad it didn't work out.


----------



## spartanfan2003

Mr, Cuban, how will the addition of instant replay help your team in the upcoming season?

Mr.Cuban, do you fell that there were times when the use of instant replay could have been the deciding factor in one of the Maverick's games?


----------



## Jason Caffeine

Mr. Cuban, 
Do you find it unfair that your team has a bigger player salary budget than most teams? It's pretty much the richer teams get the better players (Blazers, Yankees, Rangers, etc.).


----------



## peleincubus

Hello Mr. Cuban

Im a big Dallas Mavericks and Houston Rockets fan. And there both two of the best young teams in the NBA.

I wanted to know do you think the Rockets and Mavericks could maybe be in the Western Confrence finals in the next couple of years.

P.S. Then we could see Bradly and Ming 14 plus goin at each other.

Thanks Good Luck This Year:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan

*deadline*

Tuesday at 5pm cst. We already have a lot of questions. He agreed to 5 to 10 questions.


----------



## Dr Dunkenstain

2 questions

Hay mr Cuban I wanna know if you can get me some good weed?
I need that.

Weel one day when Shaq is gone Dirk will come to LA
How do you feel about that?
That's a done deal.Dirk is a Laker


----------



## Ron

Neither of these ^^^ will be one of them.

It isn't funny, Dunk. Keep it up and you will be on the outside looking in. :|

Consider yourself warned.


----------



## bencollins

*Nice try...*

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/mailbox/email_mark.html


Nice try.

Agreed to answer questions for our board = moderator decided to send in e-mails to Mark Cuban's public e-mail address.

All of you who really have a question, just click on that link and he answers almost every one. You can do it by yourself and actually get an answer, other than answer through the board. He's really good about that.

Thanks,
Ben.


----------



## bencollins

*Hold on...*

Wait, I accidently came off mean in that post. Sorry if I sounded like, uhhhh... bad. It's true, though, I'd just send your questions directly to him.

Thanks,
Ben.


----------



## Shadows

*Re: Hold on...*



> Originally posted by <b>bencollins</b>!
> Wait, I accidently came off mean in that post. Sorry if I sounded like, uhhhh... bad. It's true, though, I'd just send your questions directly to him.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben.


I e-mailed him about 1 months ago regarding Steve Nash Status at the worlds and if he would allow him to play. Got nothing back.


----------



## truebluefan

*Re: Hold on...*



> Originally posted by <b>bencollins</b>!
> Wait, I accidently came off mean in that post. Sorry if I sounded like, uhhhh... bad. It's true, though, I'd just send your questions directly to him.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ben.


What do you mean nice try? He agreed to answer some questions. Pure and simple. Its on the up and up. Of course he won't be here. It would be done through me. There is no catch here.


----------



## Hitman

1. If you had the opportunity to trade Dirk Nowtizki for Tim Duncan, straight up, with all things being equal, would you make the trade?

2. Does it bother you that according to recent and not so recent history, Don Nelson teams never play good defense, rely too much on gimicks and never get past the second round of the playoffs? Do you think you be better off with someone like Pat Riley as your coach, someone who would stress defense?

3. What is your opinion on the labor situation in baseball?

Hitman


----------



## blkwdw13

Mr. Cuban with you spending basically what you want and with the luxary tax possibly looming around will you ever decide that you can't spend as much money if you haven't won a title with the present team?


questions sent! I sent most of them. I thought Mr. Cuban would get a kick out of what most of you asked. I told him to answer as many or as little as he has time for. Of course some of the questions he cannot answer....truebluefan


----------

